
Which Universities Have the Best Coders in the World? – HackerRank Blog - HumanConscience
http://blog.hackerrank.com/which-universities-have-the-best-coders-in-the-word/
======
djsumdog
I've tried Hacker Rank and fount it garbage. Their problems are terrible for
judging the quality of interview candidates. It's not specific to Hacker Rank.
I just don't think they're any better than the other pre-interview coding test
out there as far as evaluating the strengths of a software engineer.

I've talked to several other developers and even hiring manager about these
types of automated tests and I've come to the conclusion that I will no longer
take them. I think candidates should refuse them. At the minimum, if a company
presents a candidate a programming problem, they should pay them a reasonable
amount (~$200 in most markets) and give them a weekend to complete it.

You're going to get work that is more well through out and designed than from
the results of a stressful coding interview.

If these university results are based on the ranks of students who have
attempted they're challenges, then they're unscientific, they're totally
worthless and this blog post is rubbish.

